# Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

						Avengers: Endgame avancierte zum Start vor rund zwei Monaten schnell zum weltweiten Kassenmagneten und war auf dem besten Wege, der erfolgreichste Kinofilm bis dato zu werden. Anfang Juni fehlten noch rund 100 Millionen US-Dollar, um den bisherigen Spitzenreiter Avatar von der Pole-Position zu holen. Jetzt holt Disney noch einmal aus und wird laut Pressemitteilung eine erweiterte Neu-Veröffentlichung mit zusätzlichen Szenen ab dem 27. Juni 2019 in deutschen Kinos zeigen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Bei so einem Quatsch würde ich nun einfach Avatar auch nochmal ins Kino bringen, mit einer speziellen Ehrung für James Cameron z.B. 

Man kanns auch echt übertreiben.


----------



## elmobank (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Wenn die es halt nötig haben, über diese Mittel Avatar vom Thron zu stoßen, dann sollen sie es tun.... ich werde dafür nicht ein zweites Mal ins Kino gehen.
Bei Avatar habe ich das gemacht, einmal ohne 3D und einmal mit und ich habs nicht bereut.

Aber gab es den Teaser von Spider Man Far from Home nicht auch in der "alten Kinoversion"? Zumindest haben die nach dem Abspann noch was davon gebracht, war ja sogar zu Filmbeginn angekündigt worden....

Fazit: Unnötige Sendezeit, die im Kino belegt wird und anderen kleineren Filmen die Show stiehlt.... nicht gerade förderlich für das Kino an sich find ich, aber naja...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*



juko888 schrieb:


> Bei so einem Quatsch würde ich nun einfach Avatar auch nochmal ins Kino bringen, mit einer speziellen Ehrung für James Cameron z.B.
> 
> Man kanns auch echt übertreiben.



Sprich das 4. Mal dann. 

Anders hat es Avatar und auch Titanic nämlich auch nicht gemacht. Haben viele scheinbar schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Das_DinG (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Ich glaube den Film könnte man vielleicht noch ein drittes oder gar viertes mal im Kino veröffentlichen... 

Am besten Hollywood schließen und nur Wiederholungen der letzten Jahrzehnte im Kino zeigen!!!
Ohnehin besser als der Kack, den man ständig remaked...


----------



## The_Rock (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Damit dürften sie es auch schaffen. Es gibt genug verrückte Fans auf der Welt 
Ich werd da aber nicht mehr reingehn. Ich hab ihn 1x im Kino gesehn und später gibts eventuell nochmal die BR-Version.

Und wie oben gesagt, haben Avatar & Co nix anderes gemacht.


----------



## X-Bow (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Heißt der dann "Avengers: Endgame Super" oder was?


----------



## Necron666 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Anscheinend werden die neuen Szenen nichtmal synchronisiert!

Avengers: Endgame - Erweiterte Fassung ab Donnerstag in den deutschen Kinos - MOVIE-INFOS


----------



## Sebi0815 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Totaler Quatsch wer da reingeht ist ein "Vollidiot" oder warte Mal, das waren doch die Vorbesteller von Cyberpunk


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*



elmobank schrieb:


> Wenn die es halt nötig haben, über diese Mittel Avatar vom Thron zu stoßen, dann sollen sie es tun.... ich werde dafür nicht ein zweites Mal ins Kino gehen.


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## manimani89 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*



X-Bow schrieb:


> Heißt der dann "Avengers: Endgame Super" oder was?



nein avengers xt


----------



## Liathan (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Man merkt, dass sie verzweifelt Avatar schlagen wollen. Im Kino werde ich mir den Film aber nicht noch einmal anschauen, dazu fand ich ihn nicht gut genug.


----------



## Bleistein (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame - Neu-Veröffentlichung im Kino mit neuen Szenen nach dem Abspann*

Ein Doublefeature mit dem (für mich besseren) Infintiy War wäre eine Idee gewesen. Aber zusätzliche Szenen nach dem Abspann?

Am Releasetag und wegen "Media Blackout" waren wir bei Endgame vergeblich bis zu Schluss sitzen geblieben. Jetzt soll ich mir den Abspann nochmal anschauen? Naja, vielleicht im IMAX.


----------

